# Barrels



## QCStang (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone on here ever buy one of these?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-Gallon-White-Oak-Wine-Aging-Barrel-Rum-Cask-Beer-Keg-/370345273916?_trksid=p5197.m8&_trkparms=algo%3DMW%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D12%26po%3DLCA%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6611685638316632950


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2012)

I have not bought from them and really should not be looking at things like that either. Oh man it's tempting but No im not going to do it. Let us know if you go for it.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2012)

He almost became a sponsor here but backed out. I dont know anyone who has used his barrels unlike Vadai barrels who many here use and love! The below link is wher most of us get them. Looks like their server is down right now though! 
http://vadaiwinebarrels.com/index.asp?action=page&name=10


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2012)

For 5 gallons, I would save my money and use oak beads.. 

For most winemakers, a barrel is used to help add complexity to wine. Most winemakers are really looking for the following three benefits...

1) Flavor - A variety of flavor components from raw wood to vanillas to chocolate. Tannins are also imparted to the wine. The type of flavor and its intensity depend greatly on the toast of the barrel. 

2) Micro-oxidation - Wood is not a perfect seal. It actually breaths allowing for minute amounts of oxygen through to the wine. This, in turn softens the wine. 

3) Evaperation - Wood is absorbant. This allow the wine to evaporate over time (to a small degree). This has the effect of intensifing the wines flavor. 

I get these benifits, well, consider the following.. 

These benefits require a careful retraint. If too much of it occurs, you will be in danger of ruining your otherwise great wine. These benifits must happen very slowly over time. 

So how do they control it? Well, they do this by controlling volume respect to the total surface area inside the barrel. 

In other words, If the barrel is small then the amount of surface area will be high and the volume it holds will be low. If the barrel is large, then the volume will be high and the surface area will be low. 

So, barrels that are big will have less effect on wine, then barrels that are small. 

The optimal size seems to be around 225 liters or 59-60 gallons. This is what most professional wineries use. This size seems to yield just the right amount of oak, just the right amount of micro-oxidation, with just the right amount of evaporation, and in just the right amount of time. 

For a brarrel of 5 gallons or so, the surface to volumne ratio is too high. Using a small barrel line this puts your wine at risk of macro oxidation (yuk) and over-oaking. The amount of evaporation/absobtion (what they call the angel's share) can also be excessive. 

If you do use this barrel, you need to keep an eye on it!. Top the barrel off (keep it filled) often. Taste often and take it out of the barrel once you detect any problems.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2012)

John thanks for saying what I've been telling people all along. Even at work we talk people out of the small barrels and tell them the same thing. I know others will disagree and that's ok ad we all go overboard on somethings. I would like one for a decoration.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2012)

Like my brother used to say about engines, there is no replacement for displacement but eventually the engine just wont fit in the car.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2012)

Another, great source. These boys supply some of the best-known names in spirits and wine... all the spirits places around me use them...

http://www.gibbsbrotherscooperage.com/


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2012)

Ive heard of that name before. Dont knowe anyone off hand who has 1 though.


----------



## robie (Feb 28, 2012)

Everyone's experiences can be different, of course. I have had good success with the 6 gallon Vadai barrels, myself. Not as much for oaking purposes as for the other benefits a barrel has to offer - micro-oxygenation and concentration. I always receive a noticeable, positive difference in the wine, especially kit wine, which goes through the barrel.

I have not experienced any problems with over oxygenation in the smaller barrels. Concentration is even more enhanced in the smaller barrels.

Yes, one does have to keep an eye on the wine; things do happen faster in the smaller barrel.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 29, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Ive heard of that name before. Dont knowe anyone off hand who has 1 though.



If they're good enough for old No. 7 just up the road from me, they're good enough for me. Brown Foreman uses their product, too. There are a number of lower-volume boutique operations like Prichard's that use them, too. I think its cool that they will sell to the little guy, as well.

Not feasible for me to do barrels now, but if it ever is, I will make a pilgrimage over there and get some.


----------



## QCStang (Feb 29, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Like my brother used to say about engines, there is no replacement for displacement but eventually the engine just wont fit in the car.




As a Stang guy, I can appreciate the saying. However, as a person that makes his own wine (You), also knows about forced air (Turbo and Supercharger!).


----------

